# How can i tell if its a columbian or argentine black or white?



## batmanjosh5000 (Feb 24, 2013)

I want to get an argentine black n white tegu, but i have a feeling that its not so unlikely that a guy at the repti show will try to rip me off and sell me a columbian black n white instead of an argentine. How can i tell the difference so i dont run into this problem?


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 24, 2013)

http://s1290.beta.photobucket.com/user/bfb345/media/columbian_zps81c44dd9.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0
http://i1290.photobucket.com/albums/b533/bfb345/bth_argentine_zpsc21daf86.jpg?t=1361736658


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Feb 24, 2013)

_The quickest way is to look at their head scales. Where black and whites, reds and blues head scales are all pretty much one solid color maybe even outlined with a base color. Colombians and Gold types usually have black spots or blotches in theirs._


----------



## dragonkeeperblue (Feb 24, 2013)

Look at loreal scales between nostril and eye there should only be two scales before the eye for an Argentine.


----------



## batmanjosh5000 (Feb 24, 2013)

awsome thanks! the esiest way from the pictures is the line at the neck


----------



## dragonkeeperblue (Feb 25, 2013)

batmanjosh5000 said:


> awsome thanks! the esiest way from the pictures is the line at the neck



I have no idea what the line on the neck means? Could you explain so I can learn something new?


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 25, 2013)

dragonkeeperblue said:


> batmanjosh5000 said:
> 
> 
> > awsome thanks! the esiest way from the pictures is the line at the neck
> ...



If you look at the pictures you will see the argentines have a very distinct white line down the neck and sometimes all the way down the body and the Columbians have no line they just keep the same solid color and scale pattern


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Feb 25, 2013)

_Like most things loreal scales vary, some have one scale on one side and two on the other.
Just like some colombians have a dotted line along their side (some even solid) the same as some of the other tegus. Since their pattern changes and can break up as they get older no matter what type of tegu it is. 

This pic pretty much sums up what I previously said. The argentine is on the bottom left and the colombian is on the top right. The argentines head scales are pretty much white. While the colombians head scales are yellow with black spots and blotches. 






At times the scale pattern on Colombians can look like big cat animal patterns like cheetah, leopard and things like that._


----------



## batmanjosh5000 (Feb 25, 2013)

wow the columbians look so cool, but i dont think im gonna get one becuase ive heard there a bit harder to tame down


----------

